# No more pain in my life



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello people of TAM, 

how's it going ? As for me i am great im a totally changed person. I feel more calm and at ease within myself in mind and heart.

Well just giving a small update for those that know my story.

Wife told me last night that she no longef wants to be married to me anymore. Been together 18 yrs and married for 14 yrs.

My response was "Fine, no problem".

I have totally changed my life after the ACTS retreat in november. I have found my strength in GOD. 

Wife went to a retreat in OCTOBER but seems she didn't learn or change like i did.

Wife told me last night that she is annoyed by our kids, daughter is 14 and son is gonna be 5. That bothered me, but then she said she wanted to move away alone. 

Seems she wants the freedom from being a wife and mother.

I think she is cheating. All her talk of how she says stuff and acts is signs of a cheater.

Well i told her last night that no problem she can move on. 

I am more stronger in my life, my kids realize im a better father and that proves to me im on the right road.

If she ever wakes up from her fog or bullsh*t she in right now, i will never take her back.

I have prayed to god everyday for a sign to tell me if i should stay in my marriage. And well he has given me a sign by wife telling me she wants nothing to do with me.

Im not suffering anymore i finally feel content and happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesunwillcomeout (Jun 25, 2012)

Thumbs up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Good for you life.is.pain. Maybe you can finally change your avatar and take that hand away from the hammer. Sounds like she's doing you a favor.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

So are you going to let her file?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

get your kids therapy asap

abandonment will majorly screw them up


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

File asap! Get her to sign before her mind changes again!!!


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Life...

Let me guess your wife is late 30's early 40's and is feeling that LIFE is passing her by and that she has been held back from achieving her true passion?

She's cheating... She has found her "true soul-mate". The only problem... She has some rather heavy baggage she needs to jettison? 

That would be YOU and her CHILDREN. 

LAWYER UP... NOW!


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

life.is.pain said:


> Hello people of TAM,
> 
> Im not suffering anymore *i finally feel content and happy*.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


... and that's all that really matters.

Do what you've got to do.


----------



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

thesunwillcomeout said:


> Thumbs up!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

badmemory said:


> Good for you life.is.pain. Maybe you can finally change your avatar and take that hand away from the hammer. Sounds like she's doing you a favor.


Yes will change it soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

BjornFree said:


> So are you going to let her file?


No i will file as soon as i get myself stable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> get your kids therapy asap
> 
> abandonment will majorly screw them up


Yes your right....will do if she abandons them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> File asap! Get her to sign before her mind changes again!!!


She can change her mind as many times as she wants, but i already took her first response...

She don't wanna be with me....OK......another woman will want a man that has changed for the good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

RWB said:


> Life...
> 
> Let me guess your wife is late 30's early 40's and is feeling that LIFE is passing her by and that she has been held back from achieving her true passion?
> 
> ...


You hit it right on the nail....she thinks she is missing out on something better....but when reality hits her in the face, to bad she made her choice and has to live with the consequences
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

cantthinkstraight said:


> ... and that's all that really matters.
> 
> Do what you've got to do.


Will do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

life.is.pain said:


> No i will file as soon as i get myself stable
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You will not get stable until you file. Take a leap of faith in yourself. Time for you to be free. You have your children and yourself. That is all you need.

She is leaving you for another man. That is what she is doing. Close the door and open a new one for yourself. Start a new tomorrow.


----------



## life.is.pain (Aug 28, 2012)

jim123 said:


> You will not get stable until you file. Take a leap of faith in yourself. Time for you to be free. You have your children and yourself. That is all you need.
> 
> She is leaving you for another man. That is what she is doing. Close the door and open a new one for yourself. Start a new tomorrow.


Your words sound true.

And by stability is right now i wil spend the money on my kids for christmas.

After new year i will be better off financially and will do what i have to do.

But yes i know what you mean
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

